# Principles of Engineering Interview



## Brooke-Lynn (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello, I am a student enrolled in a PLTW class at my high school. I have an assignment where I am required to interview an engineer and make a slideshow presentation about it. Can anyone help me out and be my interviewee?


----------

